# DEWA Bills



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi, can anyone explain why my water and electricity consumption charges are around 90 dirhams a month and yet they then slap a whopping 700+ dirhams of so called "housing fee" on top?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The housing fee is 5% of your annual rent divided into 12.......you'll pay it even if you dont use any electricity/water

Its paid by most people, but not all

And its a "fee", not a tax


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> The housing fee is 5% of your annual rent divided into 12.......you'll pay it even if you dont use any electricity/water
> 
> Its paid by most people, but not all
> 
> And its a "fee", not a tax


Its a bit like the Empower demand charges every quarter, another 700 dirhams, tax by stealth i think. Apart hotel living is looking attractive!


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Your location is most probably JBR ?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> The housing fee is 5% of your annual rent divided into 12.......you'll pay it even if you dont use any electricity/water
> 
> Its paid by most people, *but not all*
> 
> And its a "fee", not a tax


Tropicana ... Out of curiousity ,who don't pay it ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> Tropicana ... Out of curiousity ,who don't pay it ?


For whatever reason, I was not charged this housing fee. And I didn't do anything different (registered for DEWA; registered with Ejari). I guess they just forgot. I was in the same place since 2010, so maybe at that point of time they were still inconsistent with the housing fee.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Look at the housing fee, the same way you'd look at council tax. How do you think roads, pavements, street lights etc are paid for?

I've never paid the housing fee, It's just never appeared on my bills in the areas I've lived in, even though I've registered for it.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Look at the housing fee, the same way you'd look at council tax. How do you think roads, pavements, street lights etc are paid for?
> 
> I've never paid the housing fee, It's just never appeared on my bills in the areas I've lived in, even though I've registered for it.


Ok for you to say when you are not paying the fee


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you all see your amount due in negative in Dewa online check or Internet banking?
I don't understand why my amount due is always negative. Does it mean I overpaid it? (BUT I never paid it since it is negative)

Also why don't I have anything in usage or housing fee sections? It is same for months, I moved to this place and activated Dewa 5 months ago.

On the website it shows like this:
Service AED
Electricity0.00
Water0.00
Sewerage0.00
Housing Fee0.00
Cooling0.00
Other Charges:-653.71
Total Amount Due:-653.71


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> Do you all see your amount due in negative in Dewa online check or Internet banking?
> I don't understand why my amount due is always negative. Does it mean I overpaid it? (BUT I never paid it since it is negative)
> 
> Also why don't I have anything in usage or housing fee sections? It is same for months, I moved to this place and activated Dewa 5 months ago.
> ...


Housing fee is normally 5% of your annual rental so if you are not paying this lucky you and keep stumm about it!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> Do you all see your amount due in negative in Dewa online check or Internet banking?
> I don't understand why my amount due is always negative. Does it mean I overpaid it? (BUT I never paid it since it is negative)
> 
> Also why don't I have anything in usage or housing fee sections? It is same for months, I moved to this place and activated Dewa 5 months ago.
> ...


Well that doesn't look right at all, if you're using utilities and the amounts in Electricity, Water, etc have no figures it's not being counted. Does the Total amount ever change? Or does it stay the same. I'd head over to DEWA and have a chat, otherwise you could be in for a nasty shock, when they suddenly twig you have paid anything for 5 months.


----------



## mikaeel (Apr 25, 2013)

Its just |tax| but they call it |Fee| here


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Well that doesn't look right at all, if you're using utilities and the amounts in Electricity, Water, etc have no figures it's not being counted. Does the Total amount ever change? Or does it stay the same. I'd head over to DEWA and have a chat, otherwise you could be in for a nasty shock, when they suddenly twig you have paid anything for 5 months.


I should probably do that, though it was nice not having to pay anything


----------

